# Wheel bearing or hub bearing...



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well I found out that the noise my car has been making is the right wheel bearing. The tire and wheel doesn't move at all if shaken up/down or side to side, but if you jack the car up and just run that one wheel man does it sound bad. Anyways, I went to a local garage and asked for an estimate and they said a 90 sentra doesn't have a wheel bearing but is called a hub bearing instead. Is this correct? I don't know much about suspension and stearing systems but would just like to know the correct terminology so I don't get screwed over by some mechanic.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

is it the front or the rear........?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Front right, sorry.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

yea, the front (as a matter of fact, all front wheel drive vehicles) have a hub assembly instead of the inner and outer wheel bearings that are found on rear wheel drive vehicles.

they usually are more expensive, the front one for my car is about 55 bucks...just so you know.

hope this helps


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Would the bad hub bearing cause a bit of a pull to the right if the right one is bad? I am trying to decide if I need an alignment as well as a new bearing.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Fix the bearing first. If the car still pulls then get the allignment. You can also look at your tires. If they have any wierd wear patterns then get an allignment.


----------

